# R.I.P. [*]



## ander (Apr 10, 2010)

This topic does not fit to Bar & Grill. Today's breaking news- Polish president is dead. Tu 154 crashed in Russia. 96 victims made me sad and unable to work today. He was not the president I chose, but loss of so many important people in one act od destruction means troubles... See human in your opponent. R.I.P.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry for the loss, the loss of any world leader is bad.

Made me remember when I was livinging Panama and President Torijos(SP) went on a trip and his plane crashed in the mountains. Blew up in mid air I think. Anyway my dad was drinking with the pilot that flew him on a regular basis years after the accident and the pilot was told the day before not to fly that day....


----------



## Irons (Apr 10, 2010)

ander said:


> This topic does not fit to Bar & Grill. Today's breaking news- Polish president is dead. Tu 154 crashed in Russia. 96 victims made me sad and unable to work today. He was not the president I chose, but loss of so many important people in one act od destruction means troubles... See human in your opponent. R.I.P.



Sorry for the loss to your Country. It's doubly sad that they were going to honor the dead of the Katyn Massacre.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyn_massacre


----------

